# Co2 in NY



## lemonblazer (May 4, 2004)

ANyone know a place where I can get a Co2 tank preferably in the Queens, Long Island area.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello
The place i go to and never have a problem is T.W. Whitney in Long Island City.
If you have a alluminum tank which you purchased online they also fill them or you cant rent there thats up to you.Its located 880 meeker ave.its a lil confusing heading there with the work there doing on metropolitan ave.I hope this helps
If you refilling your co2 tank i would suggest you get there at opening because they dont want to be bothered late afternoon because they get to busy it takes them 5 mins to fill


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I use Liberty industrial gas supplies - 600 Smith in Brooklyn, Red Hook area.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Andrew what do they charge for the refill there.Where are you again


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Paul,

I can't remember for sure but thought it was $15 for a refill plus tax. A #5 cylinder, aluminum is about $75.00. It's all the way down Smith past the BQE flyover.

Here is the web site link.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## lemonblazer (May 4, 2004)

Paul How much do they charge for a full tank. I didn't bother to get a tank online cause I figured most places don't want to fill them up anyway.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I purchased mine online lemonblazer because i just like the way the alluminum looks.This place doesnt seem to mind if its new


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The tanks Liberty sells are aluminum.

www.beveragefactory.com has #5 aluminum tanks for USD55.00 plus shipping.

Andrew Cribb


----------

